# Viper XRange Futterboot inkl. Echolot & Solarpanel



## Carpspot.de (27. Dezember 2010)

*Viper XRange*​ 
Das Viper XRange Futterboot ist ein ganz neues Modell aus dem Hause Viper. Durch eine extrem grosse Futterluke ist es nun möglich, grosse Futtermengen in
einer Futterluke zu transportieren. Durch die beiden Bootsbatterien ist auch ein längerer Einsatz des Futterbootes möglich. Das XRange vereint die grosse
Ladekapazität des Storm 2 mit der Einfachheit(1 Futterluke) und dem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses des MK3. Es ist ideal für Kunden, denen eine
Futterluke absolut ausreicht, aber die Ladekapazität und Fahrtzeit des MK3 zu gering ist.


*Hier gehts zum Video: *http://carpspot.96hertz.com/futterboote/boote/viper-baitboat-xrange


*technische Daten:*

Länge: 76 cm
Breite: 37 cm
Höhe: 25 cm






*In dieser Aktion ist nicht das auf diesem Bild zu sehende FC500 Echolot, *
*sondern das unten aufgeführte FF1 enthalten!*​ 












Grundfarbe: schwarz
Material: bestehend aus stossfestem, glänzendem, acryl-ummantelten ABS
Antrieb: Twin Jet Pumpen anstatt billiger Propeller für eine geringere Anfälligkeit bei Krautbewuchs
Grösse Futterluke 46 cm * 15cm * 7cm
Ladekapazität: bis 6 kg
Reichweite: bis 300 m
Betriebsdauer 90-120min





*Weitere Eigenschaften:*


Einstellbare Filter an den Jet Pumpen
Hervorragende Fahreigenschaften, um bestmögliche Köderablage zu gewährleisten (komplette Drehung auf einem 50 Cent Stück möglich)
Störvermindertes Funksystem, um Funkprobleme fast auszuschliessen
Boot fährt mit zwei Batterien, dadurch Verdopplung der Fahrtzeit
Eingebaute Batterieanzeige
Ausgestattet mit Schnell-Wechsel- System, das es ermöglicht, die Batterien in Sekunden zu wechseln
Passender Solar-Panel-Anschluss auf dem Futterboot, um die Batterien zu laden, ohne diese herauszunehmen
Ranger Futterabdeckung, um das PVA-Material in den Futterluken gegen Regen zu schützen
Extra lange Futterluke für grösse Futtermengen und lange Rigs
Zusätzliches helles Frontlicht zur Nachtnavigation mit 4 Dimmungs-Stufen Elektronik
LED-Lights an den Seiten zur Nachtnavigation
Diese Lichter sind aktivierbar mit der Fernbedienung
LED-Lights sind beim XRange in 4 Dimmungs-Stufen einstellbar
LED-Lights blinken dreimal, um Köderablage zu signalisieren
Sämtliche Schalter sind mit einer wasserdichten, transparenten Gummiabdeckung gegen Beschädigungen geschützt
Alle Boote sind echolotvorbereitet und können auch später optional mit Echolot ausgestattet werden
Mit Gebrauchsanleitung und Garantie
Alle Boote entsprechen den CE- und ROHS-Normen
*inkl. Echolot FF1 Professional mit Funkempfänger(UVP: 299 €):*


3 Inch FSTN LCD Display
128*64 Auflösung
Display-Kontrast einstellbar
Displayhintergrundbeleuchtung einstellbar
Tiefenerfassung bis zu 30 m
Max. Reichweite 300 m
Echolotkegel 80Grad bei -10dB
Sonar Frequenz 115KHz
Funk Frequenz 433.9Mhz
Fischalarm(Gross- und Kleinfischerkennung) und Tiefenalarm
Back Up Memory System
Oberflächentemperaturanzeige
Wassertemperaturanzeige von -10 Grad Celsius bis 50 Grad Celsius
Tiefeneinheiten sowohl in feet wie auch in Metern
Stromversorgung mit 4*AAA Batterien und 9V Block (45 Minuten Dauerbetrieb)
Fisch Identifikations Modus
Einstellbare Echolotsensitivität
Salzwassergeeignet
Bodenoberflächenanzeige






*inkl. Solarkoffer beidseitig 12 V 13W:*



Als Koffer verarbeitete Solarplatten, die als Koffer geschlossen, die empfindlichen Solarzellen gegen Beschädigungen schützen
Ermöglicht wesentlich schnelleres Laden als mit herkömmlichen 5W Solarpaneln
Mit extra langem Aufladekabel
Dünnschichtsolarzellen
Wasserdicht
max. 1100mAh
Maße: 52,5*33*3,8cm
Monosilizium
Mit eingebautem Umkehrschutz
Lieferung mit verschiedenen Anschlüssen, wie z.B. 2 Batterieklemmen, um auch andere Batterien am Angelplatz laden zu können





*Lieferumfang:*


Viper XRange Bait Boat
Futaba Funk-Fernbedienung
XRange Super Deluxe Tasche
2 mal 12V 9Ah Batterien
1 Ladegerät für die Batterie
8 AA Batterien für die Fernbedienung
XRange Futterabdeckung
Echolot FF1 (bereits eingebaut)
Solarkoffer 12V 13W
*Preis: 1.100,-€ Versand frei statt 1.203€ UVP*

(Angebot ist gültig bis 11.01.2011 und nur ohne jegliche Extrarabatte möglich!)


Hinweise gemäß § 12 Batterieverodnung:
Batterien können nach Gebrauch bei uns oder in deren unmittelbaren Nähe kostenlos zurückgegeben werden. 
Der Endverbraucher ist zur Rückgabe gebrauchter Batterien gesetzlich verpflichtet. 
Sie können die Batterien an uns, wie im Impressum angegeben, zurückschicken.


*Bitte schreibt uns an wenn Ihr Fragen zu diesem Angebot habt oder es gern annehmen möchtet.*

*Email: info@carpspot.de*

*Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!* #h


----------

